# Breeder question



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would recommend you contact Niome Dubois. She is in Edmonton. She has a puppy available currently and a litter due in a week or so. Harmony Golden Retrievers 

Never heard of the kennel you asking about but do they have a website??


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I googled the kennel and there are a few red flags for me. I don't see any clearances for Mom and no hip clearance for Dad. Also, seems like they don't do any activities with there dogs and do not use any outside sires. Seems like a money making gig to me. I would look elsewhere JMO.


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

I have talked to Niome. Not looking for a pup right away, not until the summer. Asked her if she was planning anything later in the year or early next year but have not got a response yet.

I too had some concerns when looking at the KountryKozy site. Was hoping someone had experiences with them.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

It is looking like she will have pups ready to go early April. Good luck.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Personally, I would keep looking. Unless their website is not up to date, it looks like they only have 2 dogs, which they breed to each other. Rebel does not have a hip clearance listed on OFA, he may have had his hips cleared through OVC, but you need the clearance number to be able to independently verify the clearance. His eye clearance is also out of date, it may have been updated and not sent in to OFA. Eyes need to be cleared yearly (CERF), the breeder should have a hard copy if they have been updated. He is out of standard for a male at 85 lbs. His pedigree on K9data appears to have no champions in it. He also has Bonnieview Kennels in Ontario, who I would avoid like the plague. Little Miss Molly, they do not give the kennel prefix to check the clearances, I found one listed on OFA for Pheasanthill Little Miss Molly. If it is the correct one, she has hips and elbows and an outdated CERF exam. There is no heart clearance listed, you would need to ask the breeder for that and an up to date eye clearance. Again there are no titled dogs in her pedigree (based on a prefix of Pheasant Hill). The do not show their dogs in any venue, which would prove that they are breeding dogs that meet the breed standard or can do what goldens are bred to do. Maybe someone who is better with looking up clearances can have more success. 

Are you aware they are not planning a breeding until the fall 2013 or spring 2014?


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for the insight. I have talked to them and yes i do relize they are not expecting a litter until the fall, which would be fine. But all indicators are pointing me to stay away


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Toddtaje said:


> Thank you for the insight. I have talked to them and yes i do relize they are not expecting a litter until the fall, which would be fine. *But all indicators are pointing me to stay away*


Follow your instincts.


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know of a breeder near Edmonton planning for a litter after July? There are a few I talked to and it seems they have just had a litter or are just about to. Or am i planning a bit too far in advance?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Not planning to far in advance, most puppies from reputable breeders are spoken for before they are born. How far are you willing to travel to get your puppy?


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

As for travel distance, i would like them to be faily close, as in North of say Red Deer to an hour North of Edmonton. I would like to visit the breeder first and then again a few weeks after the pps being born. There are quite a few breeders near Calgary but that is 3hr drive both ways.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am in Ontario, and the only breeder I have heard about is Verdoro. They are located in Ardrossan Alberta, but I am do not know how far that is from Edmonton.


----------



## Toddtaje (Jan 16, 2013)

They are close. I have emailed them, but have not heard back yet. Aparently he/she is a vet so may be too busy to get back right away, although i did email a few days ago now


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Patience is a virtue, and I am sure she will get back to you soon. I would give her at least a week. Also if she does not have puppies in the right time frame for you, she will be happy to refer you to somebody she feels is reputable.


----------



## lizzzys (Feb 3, 2014)

Ash said:


> It is looking like she will have pups ready to go early April. Good luck.


Ash, do you still breed Golden Retrievers in AB? I can't seem to find any current information on your kennel Chantilly Goldens.


----------

